# Daymak sale (closing 2 store fronts in T.O) good deals on Ebikes/scooters



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.daymak.com/bikes-toronto/pages/about/monthlyspecials.html

$230 for a DIY ebike kit (front only so for your rear wheel drive people you'll have to wait and see if any rear wheel drive will be on sale later).

http://www.daymak.com/bikes-toronto/erin/ebikeinabox/main.html

Appears very simple to attach to the front wheel if you're used to flat repairs.

Personally I prefer the front wheel myself as flat repairs is easier.

Not to hack that unit and get it jolting like 50kph >


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I work just down the street from the Daymak Motochoice store, walk past it every day on the way to Pape Station...maybe I should buy one and stop walking, lol.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Get a 26" folder like a Dahon Expresso which I know of someone with one. Drop that power hub in and you're good to go and also save space at the same time. I never did get the whole running on power all the time thing. Only use it during hills or 50% if you're in the morning towards work or something and save it for when you really need it for say rapid deployment or evasive maneuovers.  Was there lots of stock in the store there?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Not a bad looking bike to ebike kit tho not sure of the componets but if the look is more important then the parts this would be a nice styling ride for modding for a ~20-40km commute range.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1989414766.html


----------

